# Fulkerson osteotomy



## NorthstarCoder (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm looking for a code for a Fulkerson osteotomy with lateral release. The closest I can find is 27420 - reconstruction of dislocating patella (Hauser type), but the description isn't quite what the doctor did for the Fulkerson. Any suggestions?


----------



## mbort (Aug 7, 2008)

but you are close  see 27418


----------

